# Whats The Going Rate For An Rltag (rlt29?)



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im considering selling mine - tho its currently stopped so I guess the battery is flat, so i'll need to sort that first... Ive seen on ebay these are crazy money now and understand theyve gone up faster than the DN
















I was considering selling it with the rubber strap (never worn), a darlena carbon (never worn, just been in watchbox wrapped round a pillow) and maybe a brand new unused 20mm lumpy for anyone might like to have a go at dremeling the end pieces down to 18mm to fit etc.

Anyone have any ideas? Id like to list it in the sales section and dont want to either price it too high or sell it too cheap.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, about a tenner I think. Maybe you'll get 20 if you stick it up quickly now (so I can grab it while everyone is in bed).







Just kidding.

The ones on ebay recently seem to have varied in price a bit for no apparent reason. The last one went for less iirc but the first couple where around the Â£100, I think.

I'd just take a guess myself and see how it goes. You can always drop the price if it doesn't sell.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Murph! I liked your plan to get it for Â£20 









I found the other thread now... seems they went for Â£102 & Â£182 - the more expensive being on Timefactors nato... I think i could stretch to putting it on one of those instead of the other brace/strap options I mentioned earlier


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AFAIK four `29`s have been listed on ebay, the three that sold all had starting bids listed around or below the price Roy sold them for, the one that didn`t sell, even though it was listed at least twice, had a much higher starting bid.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

JonW said:


> Im considering selling mine - tho its currently stopped so I guess the battery is flat, so i'll need to sort that first... Ive seen on ebay these are crazy money now and understand theyve gone up faster than the DN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What colour dial does it have? I might be interested in buying.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Mach, I see what you mean with the expensive one with the BIN... LOL. there's getting market value for something and then there is taking the pi** and I think people thought he was doing the latter.

Dowsing - black dial, silver markers. I put pictures in the RLT29 thread when they first came out. do a search on my userid and RLTag and you should find it.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

JonW said:


> Cheers Mach, I see what you mean with the expensive one with the BIN... LOL. there's getting market value for something and then there is taking the pi** and I think people thought he was doing the latter.
> 
> Dowsing - black dial, silver markers. I put pictures in the RLT29 thread when they first came out. do a search on my userid and RLTag and you should find it.


I'm interested. Though I can't search properly (possibly due to an under 50 post count). Could you please send a link if possible or email me at [email protected] with some pics?

Many Thanks


----------

